# débutant linux/unix



## nawarra (21 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

j'aimerai savoir quelle commande permet de regarder le contenu d'une clef usb.

merci


----------



## EricKvD (21 Septembre 2007)

Pas très claire ta question. On manque d'infos pour pouvoir te répondre correctement.

Quel linux as-tu installé ? As-tu le mode graphique ? Si oui, lorsque tu branches ta clé USB, une icône apparaît-elle sur le bureau ?


----------



## ntx (21 Septembre 2007)

nawarra a dit:


> j'aimerai savoir quelle commande permet de regarder le contenu d'une clef usb.


ls comme pour n'importe quel répertoire, mais faut il encore connaître le pointe de montage  
Avec d'installer Linux, tu aurais pu t'"entraîner" avec le terminal de Mac OSX


----------

